# How can you tell if its pregnant?



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

i got three rbp .. four inchs long each .. and i was wondering how you can tell if one if pregnant .. ones belly is really big .. bulging outwards..i was wondering hwo to tell ?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

yes sometimes it will bulge. they dont get pregnant i dont believe.
she gets eggs they f*ck and she lays eggs then the male fertilizes them.
wes


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

well . its been bulging for quite some time..


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Lector said:


> well . its been bulging for quite some time..
> [snapback]1184243[/snapback]​


she has eggs in here then. just waiting to pair off. good luck
wes


----------

